# Health Insurance



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello
I was told that medicare does not pay a doctors visit when I am in the Philippines, what other options do we have?
Thanks
John


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

That is correct MEDICARE is only good in the US. If you retired military you can use TRICARE. IF not private insurance is the only option. Depending on your age it may be hard to find most will not insure if 65 ^ There are some. Search the forum I know this has bee km discussed.


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> That is correct MEDICARE is only good in the US. If you retired military you can use TRICARE. IF not private insurance is the only option. Depending on your age it may be hard to find most will not insure if 65 ^ There are some. Search the forum I know this has bee km discussed.


If you are here long term you can avail of PhilHealth as a self pay. Does not pay much but will make hospital admission much smoother. It also does not cost much. Should run you 2400p a year. Just go to any Phil Health Office to sign up.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lkarlovsky said:


> If you are here long term you can avail of PhilHealth as a self pay. Does not pay much but will make hospital admission much smoother. It also does not cost much. Should run you 2400p a year. Just go to any Phil Health Office to sign up.


Yep, PhilHealth is good for what it covers. Note though.>> Once you apply for and have the PhilHealth insurance there is a six (6) month waiting period before it is usable.
Also, PhilHealth in most cases is good only if you are admitted to a hospital for a stay of 24 hours or longer.
There are some exceptions such as same-day cataract surgery. So it pays to be sure what is covered before expecting to use PhilHealth..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

lkarlovsky said:


> If you are here long term you can avail of PhilHealth as a self pay. Does not pay much but will make hospital admission much smoother. It also does not cost much. Should run you 2400p a year. Just go to any Phil Health Office to sign up.


Thats is true but check the age requirement. I tried to enroll but since I was over 60. They said they would not insure me. My wife no problem. As did several insurance companies. Here 60 is a Magic #


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Thats is true but check the age requirement. I tried to enroll but since I was over 60. They said they would not insure me. My wife no problem. As did several insurance companies. Here 60 is a Magic #


That is true for sure. However, if your wife is on it she can add you on as her beneficiary for a slight bit more per month so that you are covered.


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Thats is true but check the age requirement. I tried to enroll but since I was over 60. They said they would not insure me. My wife no problem. As did several insurance companies. Here 60 is a Magic #


I saw nothing in the Phil Health rules about a max age. Unless it is new. I am 67 and have my card. Fully disclosed everything on the app and they copied my Visa page and Passport.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

lkarlovsky said:


> I saw nothing in the Phil Health rules about a max age. Unless it is new. I am 67 and have my card. Fully disclosed everything on the app and they copied my Visa page and Passport.


Well when I fist got here and was looking at insurance I went to Philhealth and that was told to me. But after painstaking trial and error I broke the code on TRICARE. Which is much better than most insurances you can find here


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Well when I fist got here and was looking at insurance I went to Philhealth and that was told to me. But after painstaking trial and error I broke the code on TRICARE. Which is much better than most insurances you can find here


No surprise really. It all seems to depend on who is in the office that day in the Philippines. (smile) Glad Tricare worked for you.


----------

